# Deep Sea Fishing In Manzanillo Late September



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

My brother is coming down for a special occasion in September and would like to go deep sea fishing afterwards, last week in September. Two questions:

Is it just too hot at that time of the year to visit and/or is the fishing not so good?

If "no" to the above, can folks recommend a boat/captain with whom they've had good experience?

Thanks.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Mainecoons said:


> My brother is coming down for a special occasion in September and would like to go deep sea fishing afterwards, last week in September. Two questions:
> 
> Is it just too hot at that time of the year to visit and/or is the fishing not so good?
> 
> ...


Have been there several times in late September, and have seen lots of fish come in, and as for the weather, as they say, "it's not the heat, it's the humidity", in Sept 2008, it was 30c+ everyday with high humidity, but in 2007 the temps were about the same , but way less humidity, I think it boils down to what you consider too hot, personally, I don't mind those temps, but know others who can't stand them, and remember, if you are fishing, its cooler out in a boat than on land.:fish2:


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

I was going to ask that question, if if would be OK out on the boat. The car has AC and we can find a hotel room with same.

Thanks.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Mainecoons said:


> I was going to ask that question, if if would be OK out on the boat. The car has AC and we can find a hotel room with same.
> 
> Thanks.


Just remember, you can, and probably will burn quicker out on the water than on land, the water reflects the sun, even when it's cloudy, so don't skimp on the sunscreen (at least 30spf) , and don't sit in the sun for hours on end, make sure the boat has someplace shady on deck to sit under. Nothing can ruin a vacation faster than a bad sunburn.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

All day trips can wear you out. I'd suggest half day trips at first. Catch a lot of fish. Take them to a local restaurant and ask them to prepare sashimi for later in the day. Enjoy. You'll figure it out...


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

OK, how about some recommendations for a good boat/skipper?

Founc an air conditioned beach house. Figure to go out in the morning, back shortly after noon, then lunch, siesta and hit the beach.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Mainecoons said:


> OK, how about some recommendations for a good boat/skipper?
> 
> Founc an air conditioned beach house. Figure to go out in the morning, back shortly after noon, then lunch, siesta and hit the beach.


You got it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Barra de Navidad is always cooler than Manzanillo and fishing is good. Assume the temp difference is due to lack of development (cement) and more greenery


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Much further drive though.

Sparks, you have a recommendation for a boat and skipper?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I normally go fishing with friends so no, no direct referrals. My favorite referral was thru Sea to Sierra ( Sea to Sierra Outdoor Adventures -- Boat Tours, Fishing Charters in a panga 24 or 28 foot panga with live bait tanks, operating out of Isla Navidad Marina with office in Barra de Navidad. 10 minutes from Melaque one hour from Manzanillo. ) but she has moved inland. The Reel One In ( Costalegre Fishing - Mexico SportFishing - Reel1in Sportfishing Mexico ) has been around a long time but I don't know him. I'm sure you'd get some answers on TomZap


----------

